# Feeding chicken frames...?



## Finster (Jan 11, 2011)

I have never fed my dog a chicken frame but imagine she would consume the entire thing. I have tried her with necks and she swallows them whole :shocked:. 

Would anyone care to please post a *video* of their dog working on a chicken frame?!?...I am very curious how they treat them! Is it a slow nibble, or *crunch crunch gone*!?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How big is your dog?

Here are a few videos of our dogs eating...

YouTube - Shiloh vs the Chicken Quarter - PreyModelRaw.com

YouTube - jonatwood

YouTube - jonatwood

YouTube - jonatwood

Just ignore the dumb comments....haha


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> Just ignore the dumb comments....haha


I just can't help it... LOL :biggrin: I say some of the dumbest things when we make videos


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Haha, Shiloh is one meticulous chewer!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> I just can't help it... LOL :biggrin: I say some of the dumbest things when we make videos


:shocked: :twitch: :becky: :heh: op2: :whoo: :doh:  :jaw:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> :shocked: :twitch: :becky: :heh: op2: :whoo: :doh:  :jaw:


THat's what I was thinking!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> THat's what I was thinking!


Hey now you two...


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

:thumb:I'd love to have Shiloh give Kofi some lessons in eating raw! That was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

My mini dachshunds (8-13 pounds) take a long time to eat them - so it just depends on the dog  I like them because they are very easy to cut and are very bony (I feed meat plus organ plus bone-in every meal).


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

It was neat to watch the videos.. only one out of four of my dogs is very good at eating prey model raw, so I have to spend extra $ to buy pre-ground raw. I'm not very "hip" to the technical terms of raw feeding, but prey model raw is when they are eating the whole pieces, right? The only whole raw pieces I've fed so far is chicken backs, and chicken wings, and drumsticks. My 12 lb. Boston Terrier cannot eat pmr at all, she can't even eat a little chicken wing, like the kind hot wings are made from, she spent 15-20 minutes chewing on it and didn't even make a dent, but I think it was because of the skin.


----------

